# Easy Life Profito



## brrr (12 Jan 2010)

Hello

I was reading here and there on the forum
and I was wondering:

I use profito from easy life as fertiliser, 10ml every week.
my plants are doing great,

but still

This is what's in it: Fe, K, Mn etc
(no nitrates or phosphates)

but my question is,
is this enough? are there ferts that aren't it it? and I should try to get my hand on?
what product can I combine with this profito, so I have a complete feriliser? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jan 2010)

brrr said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I was reading here and there on the forum
> and I was wondering:
> ...



BRRR

Sooner or later your plants may start suffering - leafs turning yellow / transparent etc is shows that something is lacking. 

Now Profito contains the following:
FE = Iron
K = Pottasium
MG = Magnesium
MN = Masganese
B = Boron
IL = Lithum
CU = Copper
I - Iodine
Mo = Molybdenum
NI = Nickle
The majority of these elements are found in Trace Mix.

As for Nitrogen - you need Nitro
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=2761
and for phosphates - you need Phosfo
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=2762

Sorry forgot one 
liquid Carbon - you need Easy Carbon
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1715

Hope this helps
Regards
paul.


----------



## brrr (13 Jan 2010)

thankyou

there is enough phosfate in the tank and nitro aswell

didn't know there were was so many in that profito.

but that's good,
I'll test the water for PO4 and NO3 anyway
and when the concentrations are to low, I'll putt some more in

thanks for help


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (13 Jan 2010)

brrr said:
			
		

> thankyou
> 
> there is enough phosfate in the tank and nitro aswell
> 
> ...



There will be traces of these elements within your tap water - concentration levels not known by me. 

During tank light times these plants consume these elements - Profito (Trace Mix), Nitro (No3) and Phosphates (Po4). 

Eg. No3 (Nitrates) directly after water change your No3 readings could be 20ppm, within your tank you have plenty of fast growing plants (Stem plant - Pogostemon Stellata, Hygrophilla, Alternanthera) this plants love nutrients and could consumes 5ppm of No3 per day - so within 4 days your No3 readings will be zero - so for the remaining period prior to your water change there is no residual nutrients within the water column and sooner rather than later you plants will start to suffer(pale coloured leafs, holes within leafs, transparent etc. The same goes for phosphates (Po4) and trace elements (Profito), you would be better / need to add a small quantity of these nutrients each day.

Regards
Paul.


----------

